# Any good smaller Frameless style goggles out there?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smith IOX or IO7.
Electric EG3


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Asian fit versions of any major brand goggles. I thought a nice big and wide field of view was a good thing?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Repost pic with helmet coat and game face on, prob not as bad as you think! Come to think of it :gasp: I gotta change my avatar.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jackie O approves.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

DONT get the asian fit if you are looking for smaller goggles. All that is, is less room in the nose area because they have lower nose bridges (western fit goggles leave a gap in the nose section)

The goggles themselves are exactly the same size, they just push down on our big western noses a little more.

The pic with the goggles looks absolutely fine. Welcome to the world of snow goggles. Where the fly look is in, and small goggles looks lame.

Could wear sunglasses if the bug eye look isnt your thing.


----------



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah Tokyo Dom, regular fit goggles work for me. So I don't need any particular asian fit style. I'm just hoping to find something not quite as huge. lol


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Neilyo said:


> Yeah Tokyo Dom, regular fit goggles work for me. So I don't need any particular asian fit style. I'm just hoping to find something not quite as huge. lol











There are two little slots on top to drop-in/switch out your lenses. You're welcome.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Try looking into:
Oakley Flight Deck XM
Electric EG3.5
Smith I/O S

However if you think the Dragon APXS (and corresponding X1S/X2S) is too big, you might be shit out of luck. Looking at your pic though, it doesn't look that big since you have a pretty big head/face. You might want to go with a framed goggle so the lens doesn't look as big for your tastes.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Argo said:


> Smith IOX or IO7.
> Electric EG3


the eg3 is the same size as the eg2. the eg3.5 is probably what he's looking for.

neilyo, don't buy or not buy goggles based on looks. if the goggles don't actually fit because they're too big then that's another story. check out the electric eg3.5, oakley flight deck xm, smith i/o or i/o 7


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Eg3 is smaller than the dragon though. I have and have used eg2, eg3, eg2.5(my wife uses these actually), dragon apxs and Smith iox. 

My favorite are the iox. They are smaller than the eg2 or 3. Better lens quality too. Actually the eg3 is improved over the eg2.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

really? i thought the eg3 was the same as the eg2 just frameless with a quick lens changing system. either way, you can't go wrong with oakley, electric, or smith. i've tried on many different brands and those 3 are the best in my opinion.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Spy Bravo maybe? That's what I went with and I don't have a particularly large head/face.


----------

